# Jungle val turning brown?



## Palmed (May 7, 2010)

A month is generally good enough for plants to adjust. What is your lighting/substrate?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Cut off any brown, melting, or translucent areas and see if it will rebound, jungle vals can take a long time to acclaimate, so they may melt and return but it's best to remove any unhealthy tissue.


----------



## sweet chariot (Nov 14, 2010)

> A month is generally good enough for plants to adjust. What is your lighting/substrate?


Lighting is posted in first post. I have inert gravel. I would think this is the problem, but all my other plants are flourishing (even the similar corkscrew vals and swords that are heavy root feeders). I thought that swords needed more fertilized gravel and yet they are doing fine for 6 months now- could it be possible that jungle val is just picky?


> Cut off any brown, melting, or translucent areas and see if it will rebound, jungle vals can take a long time to acclaimate, so they may melt and return but it's best to remove any unhealthy tissue.


OK, I will do that. What worries me though, is that they are barely growing. There is only one new leaf after this time, about an inch long, and even it (new growth) is brown/translucent. Should I cut off this unhealthy portion, even though it is new growth?


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

what is your kh?


----------



## sweet chariot (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't have a test for kH, but the city water hardness is 8 gpg which is approx 137ppm. I'm not sure of the carbonate hardness. Does that mean anything?


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

vals do well in water with a higher kh. they can get their carbon from kh


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

No ferts may be your problem, everything eats..


----------

